# Filling in yard where irrigation lines were dug



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

I recently had irrigation installed and where they dug the trench to lay the pipe the dirt has settled and now is lower than the rest of the yard.

I have read to use sand, sand and top soil mix, compost, etc and was wondering what would be my easiest cheapest option? I live in the south, have centipede grass and the soil is slightly sandy. Also, is there a certain time of year I should fill in the low spots like during active growing? Thanks


----------



## Jrich (Jul 9, 2018)

Use masonry sand, and wait till the grass is really growing (May/June). Check out this thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Jrich said:


> Use masonry sand, and wait till the grass is really growing (May/June). Check out this thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148


+1


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

Honestly, as someone who had irrigation done last August and am still having issues...I recommend laying new sod in the trenches to help fill them in.

I'm still months away from it being filled in completely and even after that, I'll need to level them again.


----------

